# Crew needed for Sat 6-4-11



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Guys, We're lookin for a couple guys for Saturday 6-4-2011 to share expenses and fishing fun. Weather permitting will leave BB @ Surfside around 05:30. Will be headed to W-27's with stop at rig to catch some bait. Call me on my cell. 832.435.2523. Paul. HAGD.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*The boat*



mstrelectricman said:


> Hey Guys, We're lookin for a couple guys for Saturday 6-4-2011 to share expenses and fishing fun. Weather permitting will leave BB @ Surfside around 05:30. Will be headed to W-27's with stop at rig to catch some bait. Call me on my cell. 832.435.2523. Paul. HAGD.


Here's some pics of the boat.


----------

